# Per què el "hi" en "guanyar-hi" ?



## maxlo

Hola!
Estic aprenent febles i he vist en un munt de llocs que es fa servir "guanyar-hi", "hi guanyem", etc.

Entenc que guanyar porta complement directe, com ara "guanyar alguna cosa" o "guanyar alguna competició".
Llavors, com que porta CD, la substitució mai no és per "hi", oi?

Gràcies!


----------



## innovator

Podria ser que en comptes d'un CD fos un CRV quan hi ha la preposició HI??

Si és CRV, se substitueix per EN (si porta la preposició DE) o per HI (per la resta de preposicions)


----------



## maxlo

Podria ser, però no estic segur que "guanyar" porti CRV :-/


----------



## ursu-lab

El clític "hi" no es refereix al CD, sinó al CRV. I en aquest cas no es tracta de "guanyar" en el sentit de "vèncer una competició", sinó d' "obtenir un avantatge":

*amb* la teva victòria, hi guanyarem tots.


----------



## maxlo

Vale, així em queda clar. Gràcies!


----------



## Peano

El pronom _*hi *_prové del llatí _*hic *_ = aquí, "en això".

Pertant podem interpretar: _no *hi *guanyo _ = _no guanyo en això_ ; _no *hi *penso_ = _no penso en això_ .


----------



## maxlo

Moltes gràcies!

I què passa si vull dir:
No guanyo això, no ho guanyo.

És correcte, oi?


----------



## Peano

Correcte. 
Per cert, el pronom feble _*ho *_prové del llatí _*hoc *_= això. 

I el pronom *això *prové del llatí vulgar _*ips'-hoc*_, segons el diccionari Alcover-Moll ( http://dcvb.iecat.net/ ).


----------

